# weird algae, looks marine



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

my hair algae is still on some of my plants, just dead. i was looking around today and noticed another type of algae that looks like an anemone, or sort of marine life.  heres a horrible drawing since its so small i cant get a picture of it.








what in the algae world? 
it is way smaller than the pic. about the size of a ","
i also think my flying fox is slowly finding them and eating them. i was trying to take a picture, i looked down at my camera, looked back up, and he was next to where it WAS.
thanks!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Do a search on Hydra and you will find all you need to know 

Basically, it is freshwater anenome. harmless to everything but fry for the msot part. Usually you get it when you overfeed BBS although other things trigger it.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, Hydra. And as mentioned pretty harmless.

Of course unless you get the mutant variety. You know you have that variety when you're woken up in the middle of the night by a tentacle tugging on your leg  [smilie=p: :biggrin:


----------

